# wiring three switches for a bathroom exhaust fan, light and heater



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Power to switch Then four wires + ground to unit. One wire is neutral. Each of the other three wires is power to fan, heater, light.
At switch connect power neutral to unit neutral. 
Connect power to three pigtails. Connect one pigtail to each switch. Connect hot wires fro unit to each separate switch.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are most likely going to need #12 for the heater, and that would most likely have to be on a separate circuit than the lights. Post the spec's on the unit, which is manufacturer & model #, and pictures of your current switch layout.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Optional refinement.

Use a 3 way switch for the heater with power connected to the common terminal.

The fan switch is fed from one of the heater switch terminals instead of the power feed. The other heater switch terminal is for the heater.

This way you must have the heater off in order to turn the fan on, thus avoiding wasting heat out the exhaust.

In any event you may need a heavier duty switch (amperes rating) for the heater.


----------

